# 26th September 2010: Doncaster IHS Show - is it big ?



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

26th September 2010: Doncaster IHS Show - is it a big show ?

as nothing happens in north west, I thought of going there. is it worth going ?


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> 26th September 2010: Doncaster IHS Show - is it a big show ?
> 
> as nothing happens in north west, I thought of going there. is it worth going ?


 Yes it is, the hall is bigger than kempton park and we have the same amount of tables as they had at kempton, if you need any other details just shout .
Richard.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Richard B said:


> Yes it is, the hall is bigger than kempton park and we have the same amount of tables as they had at kempton, if you need any other details just shout .
> Richard.


Hi Richard is Donny open to the general public and can you still buy reps like at Kempton and does anyone happen to know the address of the venue its held at Thanks Tina:2thumb:


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> Hi Richard is Donny open to the general public and can you still buy reps like at Kempton and does anyone happen to know the address of the venue its held at Thanks Tina:2thumb:


Yes Donny is the same as it has been, except full I.H.S. members will get in free, anyone who shows an assosiate card from prievious shows will be charged £5 and general public will be charged £7, assosiate cards will be given out on the day for future discounts and promotions at future meetings.
Venue
The Dome, Doncaster Leisure Park, Bawtry Rd, Doncaster, DN4 7PD

Richard - Event organiser


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

ok, thanks for all information !


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard B said:


> Yes Donny is the same as it has been, except full I.H.S. members will get in free, anyone who shows an assosiate card from prievious shows will be charged £5 and general public will be charged £7, assosiate cards will be given out on the day for future discounts and promotions at future meetings.
> Venue
> The Dome, Doncaster Leisure Park, Bawtry Rd, Doncaster, DN4 7PD
> 
> Richard - Event organiser


Sorry, does that mean that the general public can still buy reps? I'm not a member of anything and i've never been to any expo like this before - i'm heading down from Glasgow to this one though, so would be nice to know how much cash i should be bringing with me lol x


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, anyone can buy reptiles once they have paid to enter (assuming they are of legal age)


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Mik3F said:


> Yes, anyone can buy reptiles once they have paid to enter (assuming they are of legal age)


lol ok. That's fine, i'm sure 23 is old enough these days ;p


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

At these shows, can you pay via credit/debit card? 

Or is it strictly cash only?

Id prefer not to walk round with a large stash in my pocket, especially at a show, I dont do it normally and just always have a credit card or two on me at all times for anything I want to buy.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Richard on the website it states it's 2.50 for members and £5 for non-members. 
I just want to verify : victory:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> At these shows, can you pay via credit/debit card?
> 
> Or is it strictly cash only?
> 
> Id prefer not to walk round with a large stash in my pocket, especially at a show, I dont do it normally and just always have a credit card or two on me at all times for anything I want to buy.


I imagine cash only, I mean sellers of CB stock can be from this forum obviously, I doubt they carry round a card reader, and obviously cheque and such like wouldn't be accepted, as they can hardly afford to discover your payment is fraudulent. 

Their might be a cash machine nearby, lots of shows try and keep that in mind. Though I'd say as long as you pay attention to where your wallet is on your person at all times, you should be fine.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> Richard on the website it states it's 2.50 for members and £5 for non-members.
> I just want to verify : victory:


I have seen posts by him stating it's £7 this time to gain entry for non members and members get in free


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Richard B said:


> Yes it is, the hall is bigger than kempton park and we have the same amount of tables as they had at kempton, if you need any other details just shout .
> Richard.


 really? wow, kempton park seemed so much bigger. maybe it was just that there were more people.


Spuddy said:


> At these shows, can you pay via credit/debit card?
> 
> Or is it strictly cash only?
> 
> Id prefer not to walk round with a large stash in my pocket, especially at a show, I dont do it normally and just always have a credit card or two on me at all times for anything I want to buy.


 I ment to take my laptop so people can use paypal on the day for kempton park, and if I remember i will do it for this show.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres a cashpoint in the building, but if thats been emptied, asda is just over the road and you can get cash from there.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm taking the cash that I am spending with me as that way you are not limited to getting £300 on the day


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

last show it was £5 for non members and £2.50 for members to enter ive found the september show to be better then the june show i allways take cash and lucky for me in my 4 x 4 i have a safe built in so can keep cash in there


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> I imagine cash only, I mean sellers of CB stock can be from this forum obviously, I doubt they carry round a card reader, and obviously cheque and such like wouldn't be accepted, as they can hardly afford to discover your payment is fraudulent.
> 
> Their might be a cash machine nearby, lots of shows try and keep that in mind. Though I'd say as long as you pay attention to where your wallet is on your person at all times, you should be fine.


there is a very dangerous cash machine at the dome, i say dangerous, because it's allowed me to draw more money and buy things i probs shouldn't have, lol.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

last time i wanted cash, purple vixen had emptied it! 

:lol2:


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

the asda cash point is one to whatch out for it tells you withdraw more cash and spend it on reptiles so you have to


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

bbeefy said:


> last show it was £5 for non members and £2.50 for members to enter ive found the september show to be better then the june show i allways take cash and lucky for me in my 4 x 4 i have a safe built in so can keep cash in there


At the last show members got in free, hope its the same at this one :2thumb:


----------



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes it's definitely worth going even if it's just to show your personal support for British Herpetology and reptile shows here - which are getting bigger and better every time! Donny is a good show but I would have to say it's more for the corn snake / Royal Python / bearded Dragon enthusiasts as they outweigh all other species by a huge amount. Still worth the trip though and hopefully some of the breeders will start taking some of the less run of the mill stock. ARE YOU LISTENIG YOU BREEDERS????


----------



## Shampers77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Do associate members get in first like full members or are they the same as non-members?


----------



## AlienCJ (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have the address and post code for where the Doncaster Reptile show is for my sat nav :2thumb: This will be my first reptile show I don't want to get lost. It starts at 10am doesn't it? I want to be the first through the door lol :whistling2:


----------



## Prewer (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it just lizards and snakes at the expo or are there tarantulas aswel?:2thumb:


----------



## p90ade (Sep 11, 2010)

will there be chams for sale at this show???

i travelled to gloucester today looking for one at the southwest exotics expo but when we got there it had been cancelled :censor::censor::censor:

i dont want to travel all the way up to donny to find theres none there.


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

Prewer said:


> Is it just lizards and snakes at the expo or are there tarantulas aswel?:2thumb:


 There will be a large selection of everything at the show, 200 tables have been booked so its a sell out,
Richard - IHS Event Organiser


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

AlienCJ said:


> Does anyone have the address and post code for where the Doncaster Reptile show is for my sat nav :2thumb: This will be my first reptile show I don't want to get lost. It starts at 10am doesn't it? I want to be the first through the door lol :whistling2:


Its at the Dome,Doncaster Leisure park,Bawtry Rd, Doncaster,DN4 7PD,
Full members 10-15 am , assosiates after that along with non members .
Event Organiser


----------



## AlienCJ (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard B said:


> Its at the Dome,Doncaster Leisure park,Bawtry Rd, Doncaster,DN4 7PD,
> Full members 10-15 am , assosiates after that along with non members .
> Event Organiser


Thanks very much.:2thumb: I am so excited I can't wait lol :blush:


----------



## Yorkshire_Beardie (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the event


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

how much does it cost for a non member? and when are we allowed in


----------



## Lovelylaura (Aug 16, 2009)

I attended the show last year and really enjoyed myself there, having said that I wish I had taken more cash as there was so much there I wanted to have :bash:
Not going to make this weekends one but hopefully Norwich in November will be as good as last years


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

Im going this years show, does anyone have a list of suppliers that are going to be there and do they except credit cards or just cash. I am a bigginner and i am coming from Stoke-on-Trent to the show but dont realy want to carry loads of cash with me. Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if i can bring my two kids to the Doncaster show? 

Thank you


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

you can bring kids from what I've heard 

RoyalHankey - I imagine is cash only as it's mostly private breeders so they won't have a card terminal with them 


also - we need some definite confirmation of how much are the tickets for non-members as I heard many different stories


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

Will there be equipment for sale etc like vivariums, and stuff like that


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

RoyalHankey said:


> Im going this years show, does anyone have a list of suppliers that are going to be there and do they except credit cards or just cash. I am a bigginner and i am coming from Stoke-on-Trent to the show but dont realy want to carry loads of cash with me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


 It is cash only there is a cash machine at the venue, and if that has been empted there are 2 more across the road at asda.
Richard - Event Organiser


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

fiergiesreds71 said:


> Does anyone know if i can bring my two kids to the Doncaster show?
> 
> Thank you


 Of coarse you can bring your kids, you can also take them swimming and or ice skating at the venue and we have some half price vouchers for anyone who wants to make use of them.
Richard - Event Organiser


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

RoyalHankey said:


> Will there be equipment for sale etc like vivariums, and stuff like that


 Yes there are stands selling all the dry goods and viv's etc.
Richard - Event Organiser


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

RoyalHankey said:


> Will there be equipment for sale etc like vivariums, and stuff like that


We will be there with our imported products from the USA :2thumb:


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

I realy like the Donny shows, they have a good atmosphere and most of the sellers offer good advice


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

*Doncaster*

I am going, so excited i wont sleep tonight :lol2:


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

I will be leaving for the show in 7 hours better get some sleep.


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

i will be leaving in 3 hours, i better get some sleep lol  cant wait


----------

